# Dimples In Ceiling



## AWD_GS (Oct 8, 2015)

So over the last couple weeks I started to notice what I would call dimples (I'm sure there's a correct term for it) in the ceiling of my bedroom. At first I only noticed a couple but now I can see at least half a dozen (maybe because I'm paying closer attention now). Not sure what would cause this as their almost perfect circles. Above the ceiling is an attic however that part of the attic is a bit hard to get back to due to no floor other than walking on the supports. Any ideas what could cause this?  I'm thinking it might just be a shotty patch job from the previous owners but the more I see of them the less likely I'm thinking of that. View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444353187.701626.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Oct 8, 2015)

In the old day they nailed up drywall and they would put 2 nails about 1 1/2 inches apart. So I think you are seeing nail pops but the question is why are ypou seeing it now. Push up on the ceiling and makesure the drywall is still firmly attached to the framing.
Sometimes you will get condensation on the nails or screws and afterwards there is dust left sitting where the condensation has accumulated in the past.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 8, 2015)

someone has been setting nail pops


----------



## AWD_GS (Oct 9, 2015)

Yea I've come to learn that all the drywall in house is hung by nails as I've seen other area where the nail head has pushed through. Well that confirms my suspicion of what I was leaning towards. Didn't know about the spacing in the ceiling for nails so that's what threw me off. Appreciate the input!


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 9, 2015)

I wouldn&#8217;t call them pops they look like the nail was set and filled with one coat of mud and when it dried it shrunk and then got painted. Next time you paint hit them with some mud first then lightly sand and you won&#8217;t see them again. 

Back in the day when nailing drywall as Neal mentioned you did two nails together like that and then you had to mud and sand at least twice. You didn&#8217;t use a hammer like SNS posted they made a special hammer with a crowned face and lightly seriated to prick the paper and help the mud from popping out.


----------



## AWD_GS (Oct 9, 2015)

Correct it's not a pop unlike other areas in the house where you can see the nail pop which is why I was a little confused on this one as all the others I've found were pushing out. Figured if that was the case for this area then like you said, they didn't mud it correctly.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 9, 2015)

AWD_GS said:


> Correct it's not a pop unlike other areas in the house where you can see the nail pop which is why I was a little confused on this one as all the others I've found were pushing out. Figured if that was the case for this area then like you said, they didn't mud it correctly.



With a poor mudding job with nails you also see the hammer marks so the dimple would be about an inch and half. Check that the drywall isn't pulling thru the nails and falling down.


----------



## AWD_GS (Oct 9, 2015)

nealtw said:


> With a poor mudding job with nails you also see the hammer marks so the dimple would be about an inch and half. Check that the drywall isn't pulling thru the nails and falling down.




Yes I have. The marks are roughly the size of a hammer head and I did press on the ceiling to make sure there was no movement.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 9, 2015)

They were there, you just never noticed them before and that's why they spay that crap on the ceiling.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 9, 2015)

One day in the future, when the ceiling needs paint or some other repair, you drive a screw next to each nail pop, set the nail back in the ceiling, then mud over the both of them. If you are feeling ambitious, use more screws along the row of nails.


----------

